# New seeds arrived..Opened by Customs!! Help



## Delta999 (Oct 18, 2016)

I've imported seeds from the same supplier [Sensible Seeds] on 5 separate occasions with no incident. 

My new batch arrived today, quite a large supply maybe 60 or so seeds - and this time it had a big printed tape declaring " Inspected by Customs".

Surprisingly the seeds were still there - I had chosen the "stealth option" when I bought these and as arranged they had been removed from the breeder packs and well hidden in a secret pocket within one of the canvas bags I bought for stealth.

Now, my question is - what is the likelihood that customs searched the contents , found the seeds and sent them through anyway after contacting the Police..

Has anybody had this happen to them?
Should I expect a knock on the door?

They weren't sent to my actual house -neither did I use my real name.

If the seeds had been discovered - would it be more likely they would have confiscated them there and then??

Im feeling paranoid now. I've been busted for growing once before and I don't think I have the stomach to go through that again...

What do you think- should I close up my operation for a few months to wait and see if they come with a warrant? Or brave it and push on ahead?


----------



## umbra (Oct 19, 2016)

If they found the seeds they would have kept them.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 19, 2016)

:yeahthat:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 20, 2016)

I think that the chances that they contacted your local police to tell them about not finding anything in an envelope you got from overseas is very very slim...like non-existent slim.


----------



## longtimegrower (Jan 24, 2017)

I had a order seized by customs once. I lived in the country and i had a helicopter over my house late one night either looking for a heat signature or it had nothing to do with the seized seeds. Made me paranoid.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Jan 24, 2017)

umbra said:


> If they found the seeds they would have kept them.



agreed



"stealth" saved your seeds (and $)

a "60 seed grow" isn't worth all the trouble they wold have to go through to setup a bust 

:48:


----------

